# Optimized SSD drives keep showing "Never run"



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2020)

The above is showing while I did optimize them hours ago.
This is since the windows 10 2004 update.

Also scheduling the drives for optimization has never worked on windows 10 for me, after a few days the option to schedule gets disabled.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 7, 2020)

It just runs TRIM. Don't worry about it.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> It just runs TRIM



I know, but I'd like to get the dates back if possible.


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 7, 2020)

It's a bug in the current windows version, supposedly only in the reporting and not the actual functioning,. There is currently no workaround afaik.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 7, 2020)

Mathragh said:


> It's a bug in the current windows version, supposedly only in the reporting and not the actual functioning,. There is currently no workaround afaik.



A fix for that should arrive at some point. On current Insider builds it reports last run normally





Off-topic, but I should give it a run while I have the thing open


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 7, 2020)

Supposedly if you click 'Start Maintenance' it's defragmenting SSDs, and running TRIM on HDDs.















						Windows 10 2004 optimization/defrag bug
					

Hi all I've just completed the Windows 10 2004 upgrade and I have noticed 2 issues. 1. When I manually trim my SSD in the drive defrag/optimize tool in windows and I reboot it says 'never optimized'



					answers.microsoft.com
				












						Windows 10 Alert: Defragger bug defrags SSD Drives too often
					

With the release of Windows 10 version 2004, the Windows Defragger has become a mess as it starts to defrag SSD drives too often, perform trim on non-SSD drives, and forgets when it last optimized a drive.




					www.bleepingcomputer.com


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi,

currently the defrag task is broken.

Even manually setting the date does not properly correct the scheduled task run time.

Thankfully, the actual flags are set correctly.

You can read more about defrag here in a post I made clarifying it.









						Windows 10 how often do you defrag or should defrag
					

So how do I know if windows is doing defrag scan or not?  And how do I know if it is turn on or off?    Some  people say to defrag SSD some say not to defrag SSD that it could damage SSD   You can clearly see in the screen shots that others have posted when the last run time was.  If you let...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




You can correct the problem to make certain it continues to actually run, though the dates will not come back. (In the GUI, more on this later)

This GIF shows that manually setting the date does not correct the task. (This is all done on my personal machine (Build 2004) while typing this.






Now the flags of the task itself are in fact correct.

The issue, is that if the core windows task is modified it will set an entry letting the OS know you are utilizing a custom task. This means if you attempt to manually run defrag it will not let you open the GUI it will ask you to allow it to reset the task first. So keep that in mind.

Lets make sure that the task works as is before we make modifications too it.

The flags as mentioned are correct and trim will run after the initial runs. We use the GUI at this time to make sure the task is firing correctly. Assuming you have not made modifications it should run without an issue.











Now to schedule it to run. By DEFAULT when it did work this was normally done weekly.

Lets get started.

lets modify the properties of the defrag task itself.






Now we have the task properties box. We can modify a lot of the options but specifically we will want the "Triggers" tab.






As we can see it is empty.






You are going to want to click "New"






As you can see I set mine to run weekly to keep with the windows recommended settings. I also set the day and time to reflect when I normally use the machine.

Lastly I have the trigger enabled. Click "OK" to save.






Perfect, but what if you are not online? Well by default this task is set to "catch up" if you miss it. But you can check this in the settings tab.






You want to make sure "Run as soon as possible after a scheduled start is missed" This will pop the task regardless if you miss the time, or day.

Finally ok out of all the dialogue options. Now you should have a next scheduled run time.






Perfect, we can run it for good measure, but it will run by itself now and we can use this to make certain it does, because task manager will correctly record the time. not to mention you have again automated disk maintenance. Good job.

What about the GUI issue I mentioned before? Well we modified the task. Lets take a look.






You can elect to keep, and it will close. Defrag GUI will not open. If you choose to remove, Defrag will open but the task is reset.

If you want to make additional modifications you can, just utilize the link I provided in my post in the other thread. You can use the docs to specify specific disks etc etc etc.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 9, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


>


Is it running the kind of defragmentation for a HDD on a SSD in your animated gif? I understand an SSD requires a certain level of defrag but it appears to be doing a full blown defrag on that SSD.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Is it running the kind of defragmentation for a HDD on a SSD in your animated gif? I understand an SSD requires a certain level of defrag but it appears to be doing a full blown defrag on that SSD.



As in the explination.





There is no magic here. This is what the defrag UI uses.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 15, 2020)

You can run the following powershell command:

Optimize-Volume -DriveLetter C -ReTrim -Verbose

Save the command to a .ps1 file, add lines for other SSDs you have, save it and schedule it to run at whatever interval you want.


----------



## Grom0X (Aug 15, 2020)

*Microsoft confirms issues with Windows 10 2004 drive optimizer*

The company was made aware of issues with drive optimization tool during the beta testing of a future Windows 10 update. This issue reportedly slipped through the production build and Microsoft is now planning to fix it in the next optional update.
In a statement to Windows Latest, Microsoft confirmed that May 2020 Update has caused issues with the built-in Drive Optimizer tool.
At the moment, it appears that the fix could be included in next week’s optional update, also known as “C” preview release. This month’s optional update is expected to arrive next week.
Internally, the optional updates are known as the ‘C’ release (C for the third week of the month), while Patch Tuesday updates are known as the B release because they arrive in the second week of the month.
The ‘C’ optional update for Windows 10 includes the non-security fixes that will be included in the following B release. If you skip the optional update, which is expected to arrive on Tuesday, you can still get the fixed drive optimization tool with September Patch Tuesday update.


----------



## Grom0X (Aug 26, 2020)

New CU Brings system to 19042.*487* or 19041.*487*
We fixed an issue that causes the Optimize Drives dialog to incorrectly report that previously optimized drives need to be optimized again.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 26, 2020)

Mathragh said:


> It's a bug in the current windows version, supposedly only in the reporting and not the actual functioning,. There is currently no workaround afaik.



This, the newest win10 buiild is bugged and your better off turning it off for all SSD's.  Then just manually doing it.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2020)

It's fixed now by windows updates.


----------



## Anth0789 (Sep 10, 2020)

Yep just noticed that they fixed it now.


----------

